# كل شئ عن الهندسة الطبية english



## احمد صلاح السيسي (9 يوليو 2006)

:28:[MOVE="right"]حمل من المرفقات [/MOVE]
[MOVE="up"] 
لاتنس الدعاء بظهر الغيب
[/MOVE]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2006)

الأخ احمد صلاح السيسي

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## abu_rana (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما ادري ايش اقولك اخوي
بس ما اتوقع كلمة اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررك تكفي
لو في كلمة اكثر منها كنت قلت لها لك 
ولك خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص تحياتي 
اخوك :::::ك ابو رنـــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## bttoota (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد84 (9 يوليو 2006)

اية الحلاوة دى يا ابو حميد


----------



## eng_hana (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## B_S_BB (11 يوليو 2006)

جميله هذه المعلومات


----------



## حسناء المغرب (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ أحمد


----------



## حمزة المعايطه (20 يوليو 2006)

الله يوفقك , و يرضى عنك


----------



## katanoma (24 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا

الحقيقة يزداد اعجاب المهندسين في العراق بهذا الملتقى المبدع وانشاء الله التطور الدائم والمستمر.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أبوالزبير (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmad Taher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل والله ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (7 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف أمدح فيك أزاى بس والله شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات ومهمة جدا لكل مهندس بيفكر انا الهندسة الطبية شغلها هو تصليح الأجهزة 

ده انت كده وضحت لينا وإلى ناس كتير مين هم مهندسين الأجهزة الطبية

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااا
أخوك ابو أنس


----------



## أبو الخليل (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ونفع الأمة بك .


----------



## eng2006 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المرفقات الجميله


----------



## screwdriver (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية وأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأألف شكر .


----------



## goldchance (14 أغسطس 2007)

الكثير منا يعملون وفي حقيقة الامر يجهلون طبيعه ومتطلبات عملهم 
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم
ونفع الله بك
وزادك من العلم


----------



## كاظم الجناني (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للمعلومات المهمة .. الملخصة نحن نرغب بان تكون اشمل من ذلك ..


----------



## rinorinse (23 أغسطس 2007)

سلمت يداك ووفقك الله في الاستفادة والافادة


----------



## كرم الحمداني (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------

